# I fell victim to my first ZK attack



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Ok, so today i was taking the dog for a nice little stroll when i saw the mailman at my mailbox. I figured id go get the mail until i saw a little box get slipped inside. Needless to say i had the dog sniff it out for my own safety, and when she ran away i got a little nervous. I pulled the box out.. it was from our good friend Shawn (Oldmso54). I guess it may have been from back when i mentioned my collection consisted of a little amount of cigars.. I guess i should have thought about what he responded with a little harder, cus it guess it was a threat.

Anyway, it is GREATLY appreciated brother. I have your address saved now for when my collection gets big enough to start bombing... you just wait you lil whippersnaper (i think thats how its spelled).

Anyway, the pics! (turns out i lose the steadiness in my hands after having a bomb go off in my house). I got my first cigar in a tube!!! besides of course the shuckins bomb..



















Gran Habano Vintage 2002
A Bolivar in a tube (ill need some help on some names cus im a nooby to cigars haha)
Flor Fina 858
A Savinelli (again need help with exact name as i only know what i see haha)
Diesel Unholy Cocktail
La Flor De Maria Mancini
And a Padron (again with exact name)

Sorry for being a little nooby here but if you can tell me some of the names it would be great haha

Youre awesome Shawn! Cant thank you enough


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Excellent hit Shawn - enjoy Conner.


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

nice hit.. enjoy the smokes Conner


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

cant tell how long the padron is but looks like a delicias or a 2000

LOVE those things.

awesome you get to try a 2002, cause youre gonna go buy a mazo of em pretty quickly 


nice hit!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Shawn hits Hard! Enjoy the sticks, they look great :hat:


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

great selection of sticks!!! nice bomb and enjoy the smokes!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Them ZK's are at it brother...enjoy! :smoke:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Had to help you build that stash Conner! The Padron is a Delicias Maduro, the Bolivar is a Bolivar Cofridia Suntuoso En Tubo (from JR cigars), the Savinelli is an ELR (Extremely Limited Edition) and the Maria Mancini is the "DeGualle" size ( as opposed to the "Magic Mountain" size that most Mancini lovers smoke). Enjoy Bro!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

I recently joined this site and just figured out what a bombing is. You people have to the coolest bunch of people in the world. Obviously no elitists aloud around here, which is my kind of scene. smoke um if you got em!!!!!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Way to help a brother out Shawn. and we thought all you ZK's did were bully people. :razz:

Enjoy those sticks Conner, they look great.


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Had to help you build that stash Conner! The Padron is a Delicias Maduro, the Bolivar is a Bolivar Cofridia Suntuoso En Tubo (from JR cigars), the Savinelli is an ELR (Extremely Limited Edition) and the Maria Mancini is the "DeGualle" size ( as opposed to the "Magic Mountain" size that most Mancini lovers smoke). Enjoy Bro!


Thanks a bunch Shawn! The bomb is appreciated, but remember, when my stash grows, i now have you address :spy:


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

That almost looks like mine!!


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Haha. Guess you were the other solo bomb he posted about. Shawn has outdone himself


----------



## crburchett (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice smokes enjoy them!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Shawn is taking after Ron!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

djangos said:


> Shawn is taking after Ron!


Never Sandeep - unless I happen to win the lottery - then MAYBE! Plus I remember not to long back when you were carpet bombing everything that moved on Puff - don't sell yourself short there my brother!!


----------

